# Schriftzug verändern



## KsE (29. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin noch ein totaler Anfänger in sachen Vektor-Grafik. Ich arbeite mit FreehandMX und versuche folgenden Schriftzug nach "zubauen", eigentlich nur das "y", komme aber einfach nicht weiter..







Meine Frage ist wie kann ich das "y" so verkrümmen/verformen wie auf dem Bild? Gibt es vielleicht ein Tutorial?

P.S. den passenden Font habe ich bereits.

Danke für Antwort


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. August 2004)

Normalerweise sind solche "Swashes" mit in der Schrift einbegriffen
bzw. es gibt eine passende Swashes-Schriftart, wie bei "Marcelle".

Falls dir auch Photoshop zur Verfügung steht, rate ich dir, die Form
einfach mit dem Pfadwerkzeug/Zeichenstift zu erstellen.


----------



## KsE (29. August 2004)

"Marcelle" wäre jetzt eigentlich der perfekte Font aber leider hat er so einen "dirty Grunge" -Effekt und ist somit für mich nicht brauchbar.
Das ganze ist für einen T-Shirt Aufdruck und muss deswegen "glatt und scharf"  und als Vektor sein.

Kennst du vielleicht einen alternativ Font?


----------

